# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [AEG] AEG SANTO S75398kg38

## kostas96

καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω εχω ένα ψυγείο AEG s75398 και ειχα πρόβλημα με την συντήρηση με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξω αντίσταση γιατι καηκε εβαλα την γνησια μετα από 3 μήνες καηκε και εκεινη! Κοιτάω τα θερμικα από βιντεακια που είδα ήταν  σωστές οι μετρησεις το βαζω μπροστά και μετράω το καλωδιο που σου δίνει στην αντίσταση έδινε ρευμα κανονικά και το μοτερ του ψυγείου να δουλεύει! Οποτε παω για πλακέτα;

----------

